# Come eliminare il blocco con codice di iOS 7 su Iphone?



## admin (19 Settembre 2013)

Il nuovo sistema operativo per Iphone (4-4S-5-5S) e Ipad, iOS7, rilasciato ieri, ha introdotto una novità: lo sblocco del telefono con codice. 

Il codice da inserire ci viene chiesto subito dopo l'installazione ed il primo avvio di iOS7. Il medesimo blocco è opzionale (possiamo decidere se attivarlo o meno). Ma, una volta attivato, come è possibile toglierlo?

Operazione molto semplice.

Per eliminare il blocco con codice basterà cliccare su "Impostazioni", poi cliccare sulla voce "Generali", selezionare "Blocco con codice" (sulla destra) e selezionare la voce "No".

Dopo aver fatto questa operazione, non ci verrà più richiesto il codice per sbloccare il nostro iPhone/Ipad.


----------



## Maricka (17 Ottobre 2013)

Purtroppo devo segnalare che la risposta di ADMIN non mi ha consentito di risolvere il problema; infatti quando arrivo alla voce " blocco con codice" non ho l'opzione "si " /"no" o "attivo"/ "disattivo" ma la scritta "subito" e se clicc o su questa voce non fa altro che chiedermi di nuovo il codice s di modificarlo, ma non trovo come toglierlo; altrimenti sarebbe stato fin troppo intuitivo...sarà perché il mio è un i phone 4? Qualcuno sa darmi una risposta?
Grazie


----------



## Maricka (17 Ottobre 2013)

*Ce l'ho fatta ma procedura è un attimo più complessa:*

Arrivare alla voce "blocco con codice" come dice admin; a destra, come hio già spiegato, non mi compare "si-no" ma "subito", perché all'insallazione di i Os7 avevo scelto di metterlo ed evidentemente in automatico è andato ascegliere lopzione più sicura; se anche a voi succede questo, cliccare su subito e, quando troverete la voce "disabilita codice", cliccate su quella; vi chiederà di immetterlo, e qui a me sembrav di non uscurne, invece se immettete il codice a quel punto potrete disabilitarlo; spero di essere stata chiara e utile


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie per la precisazione!


----------

